# UK...anyone?



## jemstone (Aug 23, 2013)

anyone from the UK here!? seems a little lonely


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2013)

We are few but we are around


----------



## weepete (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep mate, there are a few of us Brits on here too!


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Aug 24, 2013)

As they said


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 24, 2013)

Just checking in.

John.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Aug 24, 2013)

Just joined,, am a Brit but living in the Middle East


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 24, 2013)

Overread said:


> We are few but we are_ round_



ya cheeky git, I've lost weight you know :x :greenpbl: :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2013)

lostprophet said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > We are few but we are_ round_
> ...



Darn sneaky otter spying round around round around!!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive been here for a bit


----------

